# Raiden ab 20 Uhr ... ?



## FettePizza (13. April 2008)

um es kurz und schmerzlos zu machen ...
Gibt es Raids die erfolgreich und regelmäßig ab 20 Uhr oder so 
starten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann sein das ich auf dem falschen Server spiele aber mir 
kommt es immer so vor als würden alle früher losziehen.

Ich spiel WoW meist nach der Arbeit um bischen zu entspannen 
aber ohne richtige beschäftigung wird es "sehr" schnell langweilig.


----------



## Romosh (14. April 2008)

Hallo,

die sind selten, aber die gibt es.
Schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FettePizza (16. April 2008)

Romosh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die sind selten, aber die gibt es.
> Schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei
> ...



das wäre wo ? ^^


----------



## Tyrena (16. April 2008)

> Du hast das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht oder bereits überschritten?
> Du suchst eine Gilde die zu späteren Stunde raidet ?
> Dann besuche uns: www.exitus-letalis-gilde.de


Steht alles Wichtige in seiner Signatur, denke da solltest du mal einen Blick drauf werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das späte Raiden gehen aber gar nicht so unüblich. 
Kenne bei uns auf dem Server (Dun Morogh, Allianz) mehrere Gilden, die lieber Abends raiden gehen, da viele Berufstätige dabei sind, die erst abends können.

Wir selbst gehen auch abends raiden, aber schon ab 19 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher immer mittwochs und samstags und das ist für alle ok, auch wenn z.T. Schichtarbeiter dabei sind.


----------



## FettePizza (16. April 2008)

jo hab ich dann auch gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich arbeite von 9 - 19 Uhr das heisst wenn die meisten 
losziehen stehe ich noch auf der Arbeit oder bin am Heimweg.


----------



## CAL_Chicken (17. April 2008)

Auf Malygos gehen ein paar Raidgruppen und Gilden ab 20 uhr und später los.
Mir fallen auf Anhieb 2 Gilden und Raidgruppen ein, aber gibt auf jeden Fall mehr!

Eine Raidgruppe ist im übrigen Teilweise aus meiner Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FettePizza (17. April 2008)

Raiden ihr dann auch schon SSC und TK ... oder schon mehr ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. April 2008)

also wir raiden auch meistens erst ab 19:30/20:00 uhr. da wir ein raidgemeinschaft sind, kann es auch vorkommen, das es erst ein bissel später los geht. ich persönlich kenne das nicht anders mit diesen zeiten. in der woche sind auch nur gruul, za und mag angesetzt (kara ab und zu, wegen abzeichen farmen). 

am we ist es auch nur so, das es am abend los geht. raids gehen dann max. bis 24:00 uhr. wir sind gerade dabei ssc und tk aufzuräumen, diese aber nur am we.

realm: die aldor / horde.


----------

